# Kabelverschraubung Kunststoff oder Messing



## totalfuchs (2 März 2008)

Gibt es da eigentlich Vorschriften welches Material eigesetzt wird? 
Darf ich Metallverschraubungen nur einsetzen bei Metallgehäusen?


----------



## Ralf1969 (2 März 2008)

Ich weiß, daß metallverschraubungen in einigen Säurebelasteten Bereichen Pflicht sind (z.B. beim Alu-Recycling, wo eine leichte Salzsäureatmosphäre herrscht)


----------



## Oberchefe (2 März 2008)

> Darf ich Metallverschraubungen nur einsetzen bei Metallgehäusen?



ja, es sei denn sie bieten eine Möglichkeit zum Erden


----------



## jabba (2 März 2008)

Prinzipiell gilt.

Kunststoffverschraubungen dürfen in Metall und Kunststoffgehäuse.

Metallverschraubungen dürfen nur in Metallgehäuse. (1)


(1) Bei der Einbindung der Metallverschraubung in die Schutzmassnahme, ist der Einbau der Metallverschraubung in ein Kunststoffgehäuse zulässig. Dabei muss die Verschraubung über eine spezielle Unterlagscheibe unter dem Gegenring z.b. mit dem Schutzleiter verbunden werden. Ansonsten könnte aus dem Kunststoffgehäuse eine unzulässige Berührungsspannung über die Verschreubung nach aussen führen.


----------



## edi (2 März 2008)

> Metallverschraubungen dürfen nur in Metallgehäuse.


 
Von der Logik her verständlich , aber in welcher Norm steht das ?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 März 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gilt.
> 
> Kunststoffverschraubungen dürfen in Metall und Kunststoffgehäuse.
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (2 März 2008)

Ich habe das extra mit dem Absatz (1) abgesetzt, da es nicht die Regel ist, es so auszuführen. Man wir in der Praxis bei der Ausführung immer wieder Probleme bekommen (Abnahme) wenn man Metallverschraubungen in Kunststoffgehäuse montiert. 
Vor zig Jahren habe ich das mal in einem Katalog gesehen, da wurden die Erdungsscheiben auch angeboten.
In den VDE habe ich nicht gefunden das es verboten ist, es gibt darüber auch keine Ausage. Man kann es aber durch die 0100 Vermeidung gefährlicher Berührungsspannungen begründen.


----------



## totalfuchs (3 März 2008)

Heist also mit Kunststoff bin ich relativ flexibel, 
es sei denn mein Kunde macht eine extra Forderung auf in bezug auf
mechanische, thermisch oder chemische Festigkeit.

Danke für eure Antworten, ich denke damit ist das hier ausreichend beantwortet.
*ACK*


----------



## HerrKaleu (9 März 2008)

*DIN VDE und DIN EN Tipp!*

Hallo, 

folgendes:

VDE 0619 
DIN EN 50262

Kabelverschraubungen für elektrische Installationen; Deutsche Fassung EN 50262: 1998 + A1: 2001 + A2: 2004

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## jabba (10 März 2008)

Kannst Du auch schreiben welche Aussage darin steht.
Oder ist da nur die Definition drin, und nicht die Verwendung ?

Wenn darin die Verwendung stehen sollte, wäre es schön, wenn Du den Passus zitieren kannst. Dann haben alle was davon.


----------



## HerrKaleu (3 April 2008)

*0619 und 0100/410 Feedback*

Hallo.

Die 619 beschäftigt sich mit der Prüfung der Kabelverschraubung.
(Zuglast, Spritzwasserschutz etc.)
Hierraus ist abzuleiten das es keine Einschränkung zum Material gibt, in welches die Verschraubung eingebaut wird.

Also kann man nicht sagen dass Metall in Metall und Kunststoff in Kunststoff gehört. Beides ist wechselseitig zulässig.

Was da nun Sinn macht sollte jeder selbst entscheiden.

Zur Einbindung der Metallverschraubung in den Schutzleiter steht in der Din VDE 0100/410 (410.3.9) folgendes:

410.3.9 Vorkehrungen für den Fehlerschutz (Schutz bei indirektem Berühren) 
dürfen bei den folgenden Betriebsmitteln *entfallen*:

- Körper, die auf Grund ihrer kleinen Abmessungen (ungefähr *50 mm × 50* mm) oder 
ihrer Anordnung nicht umfasst werden oder in bedeutenden Kontakt mit einem Teil des menschlichen Körpers kommen können, vorausgesetzt, 
die Verbindung mit einem Schutzleiter könnte nur mit Schwierigkeit 
hergestellt werden oder sie wäre unzuverlässig;
ANMERKUNG: 
Diese Ausnahme gilt zum Beispiel für Bolzen, Nieten, Typschilder und *Kabelbefestigungen*.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Martin L. (12 April 2008)

Hallo Profi´s

grundsätzlich gehören nur Metallverschraubungen (Messing, Edelstahl) im Maschinenbau.
Wir setzen bei unseren Sondermaschinen nur Made in Germany ein.(Metall)

Wer mit Kunststofveschraubungen schon länger gearbeitet hat weiss, dass
immer nach kurzer Zeit die Gegenmuttern brechen.  (Hobby)

Daher bei uns gehören die nur in den gelben Sack!! O.K.

Es gibt Metallverschraubungen die auch einen kleinen Erdungsanschluß haben. Problem gelöst.


----------



## Hoyt (12 April 2008)

Hallo 

Wir bevorzugen normalerweise für Kunstoffgehäuse Kunststoffverschraubungen, und für Metallgehäuse solche aus Metall.



Martin L. schrieb:


> Wer mit Kunststofveschraubungen schon länger gearbeitet hat weiss, dass
> immer nach kurzer Zeit die Gegenmuttern brechen.  (Hobby)



Für die Kunststoffverschraubungen verwenden wir *nur *Gegenmuttern aus Metall. Die Kunststoffmuttern sind wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen!

In agressiver Umgebung, in welcher zB. Chlor, Säure oder andere agressive Mittel (vorallem für die Reinigung) verwendet werden, sind Verschraubungen aus Metall (Messig) nicht geeignet. Teilweise sind in solchen Umgebungen sogar Verschraubungen aus Edelstahl nicht immer die beste Wahl.

*Stahl A4* ist gut beständig in normaler Atmospäre für Innen- und Aussenanwendungen, gegen organische und oxidierende Säuren, Laugen, neutrale und alkalische Salzlösungen sowie organische Verbindungen.
*Unbeständig bzw bedingt beständig* gegen reduzierende Säuren (Salzsäure, Schwefelsäure, u.a.), Halogene, Chloride und chloridhaltige Lösungen (z.Bsp. Meerwasser) oder Atmosphären → Loch- und Spannungsrisskorrosion.

Kunststoffverschraubungen sind auch nicht gleich  Kunststoffverschraubungen es werden auch hier verschiedennen Materialien (Agromid, PA, GFK, PA, EPDM usw.) verwendet.

Siehe Link (unter Materialien):  http://www.agro.ch/technik.html

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## McMeta (13 April 2008)

Also auf der Meisterschule wurde uns erzählt das metallische Einführungen in Gehäusen die nach Schutzklasse II ausgeführt sind nicht verwendet werden dürfen!

DIN VDE 0100-410:


> 412.2.2.2 Es gelten die folgenden Anforderungen:
> – Durch die isolierende Umhüllung dürfen leitfähigen Teile nicht geführt werden, durch die ein Potential
> übertragen werden könnte, und
> – die isolierende Umhüllung darf Schrauben oder andere Befestigungsmittel nicht enthalten, die während
> ...






Oberchefe schrieb:


> ja, es sei denn sie bieten eine Möglichkeit zum Erden




Das ist eigentlich auch quatsch!



> 412.2.2.4 Leitfähige Teile innerhalb der isolierenden Umhüllung dürfen nicht an einen Schutzleiter angeschlossen
> sein. Dies schließt jedoch nicht aus, dass Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Schutzleiter vorgesehen sind, die notwendigerweise durch die Umhüllung geführt werden, weil sie für andere Betriebsmittel benötigt werden, deren Versorgungsstromkreis ebenfalls durch die Umhüllung geführt ist. Innerhalb der Umhüllung müssen alle solchen Leiter und ihre Anschlussklemmen wie aktive Teile isoliert sein, und ihre Anschlussklemmen müssen als Schutzleiter-Anschlussklemmen gekennzeichnet sein.
> Körper und dazwischen liegende Teile dürfen nicht an einen Schutzleiter angeschlossen sein, wenn dafür nicht eine besondere Vorkehrung in den Normen für die betreffenden Betriebsmittel vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 April 2008)

> Das ist eigentlich auch quatsch!



Ein isoliertes Gehäuse bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig Schutzklasse II! Manche kommen auf die Idee in ein Motorklemmbrettgehäuse aus Kunststoff eine Metallverschraubung einzudrehen. In diesem Fall ist der Motor sowieso geerdet und die Verschraubung muß natürlich auch geerdet werden.


----------

